

PopCorn Time - qvolte
http://popcorn-time.se/#

======
theon144
>Our user's safety comes first!! Therefore we added a free Built-in VPN so you
can use Popcorn Time ANONYMOUSLY!

Eeeh. As somebody else on HN said before, I'm wary of people paying money out
of their own pocket so that I can enjoy pirated media.

------
consti2k
Isn't that a clone of the original PopcornTime? Those guys are still alive and
kicking right here: [https://popcorntime.io](https://popcorntime.io)

They also have their source-code as a git repo (now self-hosted since they got
DMCA'd on GitHub): [https://git.popcorntime.io/](https://git.popcorntime.io/)
And a status page:
[http://status.popcorntime.io/](http://status.popcorntime.io/)

~~~
vidyesh
So this one probably is fork of the original PopcornTime with a built-in VPN?
Thats all right?

------
w4
So, I'm a bit confused: it looks like Time4Popcorn (a Popcorn Time fork) has
rebranded as Popcorn Time based on the Facebook link on the bottom of the
page, and used the original Popcorn Time's website (at popcorntime.io).
Despite the fact that the original Popcorn Time project still exists. Is this
some sort of weird open source turf war, or what?

EDIT: In case you missed it, scroll to the bottom:
[http://imgur.com/S6CBHqI](http://imgur.com/S6CBHqI)

------
jscheel
I mean, it's cool tech, a pretty site, etc, but it's still encouraging you to
break the law. And no HN, I'm not getting dragged into another debate about
that :)

------
silentmars
Is there anything of particular interest happening on the site now? There
doesn't seem to be any new release or any kind of announcement, and this has
been featured on HN before.

While the free VPN feature is cool, it's been there for at least a month
already.

For those who haven't seen it before and are disinclined to go to the site:
PopCorn Time is a slick client app around watching streaming torrents of
popular movies. ThePirateBay for the masses.

------
SoftwareMaven
I would watch this very closely if I were the MAFIA, but I wouldn't shut it
down. A centralized location for viewing torrented movies could provide a way
to monetize torrented media. I would gladly kick in a couple bucks when I
watch a movie to help support the art if I got the convenience Popcorn Time
purports to have (I've not used it).

I realize that takes a level of strategic thinking the MAFIA aren't known for,
but it's worth hoping.

~~~
chii
>I realize that takes a level of strategic thinking the MAFIA aren't known for

i bet they (the existing distribution channels/companies) have thought about
it, and have projected that there is less profit to be made that way, due to
the fact that their entrenched business model is incompatible (thus require a
lot of new investment). If it was more profitable, it would've been done
already!

------
Animats
They were closed down, but they're back under a new domain name. Hence the
promotion here.

[http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/572006/20141107/popcorn-
time-...](http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/572006/20141107/popcorn-time-
beta-5-0-pirate-bay.htm)

Also, trying to do Netflix over Tor isn't going to scale.

------
giancarlostoro
Since the original popcorn time shut down there's been numerous forks. I'm
curious to know if they're using RootVPN (I think that's the name of it) that
was advertised by TPB. Looks like they also touched up on the UI as well
compared to the original Popcorn Time (based on the screen-shots).

------
caineodactyl
Didn't know that it comes with a torrent VPN

------
sagivo
isn't it last year's news?

